# Nanco Tire Recall



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

got my OB home from winter storage today. took a look at the tires. actually have 3 different DOT codes. I notice from the pinned NACO tire recall post that people have had problmes with the OU KC TCI from late 2004, early 2005. mine are ON KC TCI 4904 (the 2 on the driver side) and ON KC TCI 0205 (the 2 on the passenger side). the spare is OU KC TCI 3904.

I will call keystone tomorrow, but was wondering if anyone knew the difference between the ON and OU markings?

thanks

scott


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

stapless said:


> got my OB home from winter storage today.Â took a look at the tires.Â actually have 3 different DOT codes.Â I notice from the pinned NACO tire recall post that people have had problmes with the OU KC TCI from late 2004, early 2005.Â mine are ON KC TCI 4904 (the 2 on the driver side) and ON KC TCI 0205 (the 2 on the passenger side).Â the spare is OU KC TCI 3904.
> 
> I will call keystone tomorrow, but was wondering if anyone knew the difference between the ON and OU markings?
> 
> ...


I think it might be te manufacturing plant. We will see. I will be calling soon too.

My spare is also is OU KC TCI 3904 and it is junk. The others are 0705's


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Just picked up my newly produced Outback and they are now using Duro tires if anyone wants to know.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

stapless, I can't help with your question but please do note that there has NOT been a recall. This has all come about because I found bad tires - my dealer identified it as Tire Rot - called Nanco - they replaced my 5 tires - I posted here - and LOTS of others have since found the same. No recall - although they clearly knew there was a problem before we called them!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Duro's here....don't think you'd even be able to GIVE away those Nanco's....


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> stapless, I can't help with your question but please do note that there has NOT been a recall. This has all come about because I found bad tires - my dealer identified it as Tire Rot - called Nanco - they replaced my 5 tires - I posted here - and LOTS of others have since found the same. No recall - although they clearly knew there was a problem before we called them!
> [snapback]106208[/snapback]​


wolfie,

thanks for the point of clarification. I should have been more careful with the words i chose. i didn't mean to imply there was a recall. I actually checked earlier today on the DOT's web site, and there was NO recall!! maybe will be after all the investigative work you have done!! thanks again for the tip about the tires!!

scott


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Duro's on my '04 too!

Tim


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Sounds like there Should have been a recall by now. Are they waiting for someone to get hurt before they issue a recall?


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Getting ready for the rally this weekend, I see some cracking on my Duros. One of them has some uneven side tread wear on the outside of the tire, all the rest look pretty good. I don't see any evidence of dry rot, just some minor cracking on the one. Anyone else notice the uneven wear on one tire and is this an immediate concern? I was thinking of taking the spare off and replacing the cracked one, the spare is perfect.


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm well out of warrant, I can't imagine that Keystone is going to help me out, but it may be worth a try.


----------



## Sierrab24r (Apr 2, 2006)

stapless said:


> got my OB home from winter storage today. took a look at the tires. actually have 3 different DOT codes. I notice from the pinned NACO tire recall post that people have had problmes with the OU KC TCI from late 2004, early 2005. mine are ON KC TCI 4904 (the 2 on the driver side) and ON KC TCI 0205 (the 2 on the passenger side). the spare is OU KC TCI 3904.
> 
> I will call keystone tomorrow, but was wondering if anyone knew the difference between the ON and OU markings?
> 
> ...


I don't have an answer as to what the "ON" means versus "OU". However, I had the ON KC TCI and Tireco is replacing all 5 of my tires. Incidentally, all 5 of mine were the same DOT code.

Jerry


----------



## Bob G (Aug 22, 2004)

Sierrab24r said:


> stapless said:
> 
> 
> > got my OB home from winter storage today.Â took a look at the tires.Â actually have 3 different DOT codes.Â I notice from the pinned NACO tire recall post that people have had problmes with the OU KC TCI from late 2004, early 2005.Â mine are ON KC TCI 4904 (the 2 on the driver side) and ON KC TCI 0205 (the 2 on the passenger side).Â the spare is OU KC TCI 3904.
> ...


Here is a link to answer your question about "ON" and so on







.
http://www.harriger.com/tiremakers.htm
Tireco also replaced all 5 of my Nanco's for the cracking issue.
Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey guys -

PLEASE be sure to vote in the related poll....I'm still trying to collect numbers. As things sit right now - the poll numbers don't show an overwhelming problem (I know, I know - it seems pretty clear to us that there IS a problem...but I gotta have the numbers to back it up).


----------



## Bob G (Aug 22, 2004)

Most of the tires in question were made at FORLONA GROUP, FUYANG, ZHEJIANG, CHINA.
These tires will have the DOT designation "ON" 
Not all Nanco tires are defective. The people at Tirco are great to work with. They know there is a problem and are doing what it takes to make things right. The replacement tires sent to me were from another plant. 
As for a "recall", several years ago Goodyear had issues with the Marathon trailer tires and no recall was anounced. Goodyear did the same thing as Tireco, if you had a problem, you got new tires.
Bob


----------

